# Joining PVC to rubber hose



## rgray (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a water line to my pool with a leak. The line if PVC and rubber. It's the rubber section that's leaking. It's patched but it still leaks.

I'm not sure how the rubber hose is joined to the PVC. Everyone I've asked has never seen a rubber hose linked to PVC. I'd like to splice out the broken section of hose and join it to the PVC. 

Has anyone seen PVC hooked up to a hose like this?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Has anyone seen PVC hooked up to a hose like this?


Nope,... I suspect it leaks because it's a cob-job repair...

Dig further along the hose, 'n replace it with pvc....

What's on the other end of the hose,..??


----------



## a_lost_shadow (Dec 18, 2011)

Those look like the connectors for Polyethylene (PE) pipe. I'd guess you probably have:
PVC Pipe <-> PVC to FPT adapter <-> MPT to PE Barb adapter <-> black hose

From the picture, the black hose doesn't really look like PE pipe. Maybe that's just a trick of the lighting, or maybe someone used something different (like a drip hose...:jester.


----------



## rgray (Jan 28, 2012)

*Thanks for the ideas!*

The line goes to the automatic pool filler. Unfortunately the line runs under a concrete slab that was set down for a grill. We can't tell where the hose rejoins the PVC just yet. 

The repair job was only a temporary measure.







Bondo said:


> Nope,... I suspect it leaks because it's a cob-job repair...
> 
> Dig further along the hose, 'n replace it with pvc....
> 
> What's on the other end of the hose,..??


----------



## PlumbDumb (Jan 30, 2012)

*No prob*

Easiest way to do this:
1) Cut off the existing pvc/hose coupler and extend new pvc past the break in the hose. That way you are filling in the removed material with pvc and not with new hose. 

2)Once your PVC extends past the break in the hose material glue a "threaded bushing" onto the pvc pipe. This "threaded bushing" fitting has a pvc glue socket on one end, 1/2" or 3/4" or 1" female threads on the other depending on what size (step 3 irrigation fitting) you need.

3) Get a grey pvc irrigation fitting. This is a fitting designed for use in buried lawn sprinkler systems. This fitting will have a barb on one end, and male threads on the other. The proper size for this fitting is whichever size barb you can push into the inside diameter of the hose.

4) Use teflon tape (and also a thread goop/sealant to make sure) on the male threads and tighten the male pipe thread (MPT) end of the irrigation fitting into the pvc bushing's female pipe thread (FPT).

5) Now that your pvc ends in this barbed irrigation fitting, this barb is going to go inside the inner diameter of your rubber hose. Since you already extended the pvc past the defective hose, simply trim the hose once to fit all the way onto the barb.

6) Tighten down a new metal hose clamp on the hose over the barb (which is now shoved inside the hose), it will tighten the rubber onto this barb, making a nice and watertight irrigation fitting/hose/hoseclamp sandwich. This type of joint, while done as described will work fine for a long time but should not be considered a permanent fix. This issue may arise again in the future. Your contractor should have installed pvc all the way/PEX/poly-pipe instead of rubber hose


----------



## dalebob (Jun 28, 2017)

Assuming the hose runs from your outside faucet to the underground PVC pipe and assuming the pipe is 1/2 inch and pretty close to the faucet, do this:

1) Buy 2-3 feet of 1/2 inch flexible PVC hose (tubing) and a 5/8 inch brass, female hose coupler at Home Depot or another hardware store. Attach this hose coupler to one end of the new, flexible hose so it can be attached to the faucet. Also buy a new 1/2 inch female PVC pipe coupler (and a short length of 1/2 inch PVC pipe in case it is needed.)

2) Remove the old rubber hose and cut off the old PVC coupler underground. Using PVC primer and cement, attach the new coupler to the underground pipe.

3) Now attach the other end of the new, flexible PVC hose (tubing) into the new coupler, again using the PVC primer and cement.

Wait a short while until the cement has had adequate time to set/cure. Turn on the water and test that there are no leaks. If good, re-fill the hole and you're back in business!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I use rubber radiator hose with nylon reinforcement from Farmer's Co-Op connected to a plastic barbed fitting clamped with the same type clamp you have.


----------

